# Favorite Bean?



## luvs (Jan 10, 2005)

my  favorites are kidney and lima.
let us in on your faves?


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

My favorites are kidney, northern, pinto, black, I guess after giving it some thought, all of them really.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 10, 2005)

Black and great northern are my favorites.  Dark kidney and lentils come close behind.  I can't stand chick peas.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2005)

It all depends on how they are cooked and served.

I love lentil soup.
I love green beans with bacon and onion.
I love chili with red kidney beans.
......


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me, pds--fresh green beans are up there, too!


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2005)

I think chick peas would have to be my favorite, but I really love them all.

I am going to move this thread to the Pasta, Rice, Grains category since it also includes beans, noodles, couscous etc...


----------



## mudbug (Jan 10, 2005)

vanilla bean


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 10, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> vanilla bean


Why didn't I think of that!  Great choice, mud!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> vanilla bean



Brilliant!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 10, 2005)

I think Mud deserves some sort of award for that. I don't even want to THINK about normal beans anymore!   Truthfully, I like them all except for lima beans. I have a terrible memory of being served lima beans and corn as part of lunch way back when I was in elementary school and it tasted like you-know-what. No offense to those who love lima beans, of course.


----------



## Raine (Jan 10, 2005)

I like a number of beans, but guess if I had to pick a favorite it would be pinto.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> vanilla bean




Oh Yeah!

That's my favorite too!  lol.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 10, 2005)

Apart from vanilla because, of course, thats a given I am a big fan of kidney beans, chick peas (great in soups like minestrone or a chickpea and leek soup, and also hummous *drool*).

I also really enjoy the ham-like flavour of borlotti beans, especially in a nice risotto or just hot on slices of lightly toasted italian loaf drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with parmesan.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 10, 2005)

again, it depends on what I'm using it for.  If I want something spicy, it's pinto, kidney, and black beans.  If I'm in the mood for something with a lot of flavor, and sweet, it's navy beans for hacked beans.  On a salad, it has to be chick peas and kidney beans.

And then we get into the deliscous cooked beans used either flavored, or unadorned such as wax beans, green beans, etc.

And in three bean salad, I love kidney beans, chik peas (garbonzo beans), and grren beans cooked until they have jsut a hint of crispness left in them.

Pork and beans were almost a staple of my youth.  but I love butter beans equally well.

I had an Itallian bean, similar in shape and color to pinto beans.  I didn't care for them at all.  But I can't remember the name.  And I've never had fava beans, not even with a liver (just a joke, only a joke).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 10, 2005)

Refried beans!  I love Mexican foods.  Actually, if they are prepared right, I like any kind of bean.  

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2005)

i like beans 
i like beans
i like beans, but they repeat on me...


----------



## middie (Jan 11, 2005)

vanilla of course.
then dark red kidney
beans yum yum


----------



## honeybee (Jan 16, 2005)

*favorite bean?*

Out of curiosity, why is a vanilla bean called a bean? Is it related botanically to a legume? Or is it NOT a bean and something else entirely and some bird brain decided to name it a vanilla bean??????!  :roll:


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2005)

Vanilla beans are seed pods in the orchid family.  This will give you a lot of information about them: http://www.vanilla.com/html/facts-beans.html

 Barbara


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 17, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i like beans
> i like beans
> i like beans, but they repeat on me...



Beans Beans
The magical fruit,
The more you eat
The more you toot!

Bart Simpson

My fav beans are human beans - never boring & talk back. Wouldn't like to eat 'em tho', a bit tough.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 18, 2005)

Brooksy, the rest of the ditty:

...the more you toot
The better you feel
So let's have beans at every meal!

Every meal should involve at least two human beans.  Otherwise it's just snacking.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 18, 2005)

My Dad used to say that little ditty to me when I was but a small child (you know, when the dinosaurs still roamed, about forty years ago).  It wasn't until I was a teen in the 70's that I found out that "beans, beans, are good for your heart.  The more you eat, the more you...   The more you ..., the better you feel, so let's eat beans for every meal.    (I'm a mild languaged kind of guy, though that wasn't always the case).

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> vanilla bean


In agreement!!!!


----------



## htc (Jan 19, 2005)

For the last year, as a default it's been black beans. Only cuz my Dad (who owns a small grocery store) ordered beans and accidentally got sent black beans, which his customers don't buy. So he gave me 2 cases of black beans, probably about 20 or 30 pounds of it.   Good thing I've learned to make good cuban style black beans, refried black beans and chili! There was a ban in my house from eating any other kind of bean until we got rid of these.


----------



## luvs (Jan 26, 2005)

i forgot 2 of my very favorites! Great Northern and black beans.
i love black beans with lots of minced garlic and a splash of red wine vinegar and white pepper. they are so good with the vinegar in them.


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 26, 2005)

I love any kind of bean!  I have been lucky in my life and not had beans effect me in any way, so I can eat til my tummy is full!  I love a very good black bean soup.


----------



## Claire (Feb 7, 2005)

Kidney and pinquinto.  Obviously I'm not much of a sweets eater!!  

And, oh, yes Goodweed, I remember that ditty well!!!


----------

